
This American Life: NUMMI - zdw
https://www.thisamericanlife.org/403/transcript
======
27182818284
I've thought about this episode a lot lately because of the of all of the
reporting of Tesla issues. In the episode you hear about workers purposefully
putting objects inside of doors to make them rattle, drinking in the factory,
and even gambling. Additionally it is interesting because NUMMI was reopened
as the Tesla Factory.

